

Marketing gimmicks from 2029 - nathantone
http://www.onandtrue.com/2012/11/marketing-gimmicks-from-2029.html

======
chewxy
I'm sorry, but I don't get it (and I work in advertising)

~~~
nathantone
doritos flavored bud light? what's not to get?? :)

